# Any other Puffers in the Azores?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I live on Terceira and I need smoking buddies!


----------



## jazie (Feb 10, 2012)

Not much help, but I am probably closest to you than anyone else in north america! 
Cheers


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Dude, stop rubbing it in. You are in paradise, we are not. :bowdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Booyaa said:


> Dude, stop rubbing it in. You are in paradise, we are not. :bowdown:


I suppose it is paradise! It hasn't felt like that lately because of the winter weather, but spring is starting to show it's face here and that's the most beautiful time of year on the island 

Can't wait to get back in the water and shoot some fish!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I suppose it is paradise! It hasn't felt like that lately because of the winter weather, but spring is starting to show it's face here and that's the most beautiful time of year on the island
> 
> Can't wait to get back in the water and shoot some fish!


Winter weather?? I would take that in the Azores over the summer weather in Scotland!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Booyaa said:


> Winter weather?? I would take that in the Azores over the summer weather in Scotland!


I don't know if you would want to do that, it regularly gets down to a blistering 50F and we had 50MPH winds the other day!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> I don't know if you would want to do that, it regularly gets down to a blistering 50F and we had 50MPH winds the other day!


ooooft, it's not been that warm here since August. We got up to about 37F today and winds were only about 20mph so it's getting better..


----------

